# Dosing Panacur



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I will be getting ready to treat some frogs this week, and was wondering what the generally accepted dosing rules for powder panacur are. Is it just used to dust their food? How often? How many treatments?

Also, when de-worming, treating coccidia, and other parasites, does one usually leave the frogs in the tank they were in (they are all in QT tanks), or should the tank be totally cleaned before they are treated to get rid of any parasites outside of the frog (ie sphagnum moss)?

Luke


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Due to the inability to accurately dose by dusting, its not a precise science from what I've observed. My vet instructed me to dust every third day for 3 weeks. The sick frog was on paper towels that were changed at least every other day.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I dislike Panacure dusting because it is so innacurate. However, the smaller frogs don't give you too many options. So I recommend calculated doses when possible. 

Regarding the moving. I preferr to deworm/treat and then move the frog(s) into a clean enclosure. The idea is to minimize reinfection since once dose rarely gets them all. If you're going to try the paper towel method, every other day is reasonable, but daily might be better. Again, with the idea that you are decreasing the time for recently pooped eggs to hatch and become infective. 

Best of luck.
John


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

These things appeared in the QT tanks of the frogs I am currently treating with panacur. The tanks were cleaned with bleach/water and all I put into them were paper towels and frogs. What are these things? Worms? Sheded skin? I found two pieces of this in a leucs mouth, coming out of his mouth and stuck to his stomach, makeing it hard for him to swallow/spit it out. This was a reason that he was opening his mouth over and over. These things aren't moving (therefore they are dead, if ever living) and are about 1" long.

Luke


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sounds like you have shed skin. This is normal, healthy frog behavior. Frogs clean themselves, wipe their hands all over their body, lick their trounge all over the place, shed the skin, and eat it. It looks strange, and can be alarming when you first see it, but it is done routinely by frogs. In fact, I consider something wrong when frogs do not eat their skin. 

Another important consideration- nematodes are a very large and diverse group of organisms. Not all worms in your tank are parasites, and not all are bad. Given any warm, wet area with woods, dirt and plants- you will find them. There are even several varieties that prey on fruit flies (can anybody remember the name?.. some type of proboscis worm). The types that will infect your frog are most likely microscopic, so you wouldn't see them anyway. So hopw do you know? Do a fresh fecal and look for the eggs. Do an old fecal and you will find normal, environmental worms eating then poop. It's their job.
Panacure will treat the frog parasites, won't touch the environmental worms. But why bother treating unless you know you have them?
Best of luck.
John


----------

